# Best phone for hotspot?



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

Hello guys,

I came across this site looking at Galaxy S3 stuff online.

I just wanted to look for opinions on what phone would be best for me?
This will be my 1st smart phone I just need one that has a good camera with a flash, is on Verizon, and I can use as a mobile hotspot.

The mobile hotspot is probably the most important thing, and I definitely want a phone that is unlockable. 
I feel like the Galaxy would work for me for what I want, but I really want to make the right decision. It feels like picking out a tattoo or something...

Anyway any input would be appreciated!

Also if I get the Galaxy and root it, would I have to pay for a mobile hotspot plan? Or would I be able to do this with just a basic data plan?

Thank you!!!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You can get the galaxy nexus for much cheaper than the s3, and it will easily fulfill the needs you listed. On a rooted/custom ROM you will not have to pay a tethering fee but the data will obviously be sucked from the data on your plan. The galaxy nexus is easily unlockable via the "everything you need to know about the Verizon galaxy nexus" thread in the galaxy nexus forum. Welcome to the site, there's a wealth of knowledge on here!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

But, the s3 is also a great phone that will satisfy your needs. Just saying the gnex is cheaper!


----------



## heyviator (Oct 14, 2012)

I got ya.
I'm pretty sure I gotta get the GalaxyS3. The more I look at it the more I just love it too much.

Thanks for the info tho.


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

You won't be disappointed!


----------

